# Amp pricing (used)



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

as i continue looking for a marshall 2204 i can afford (cant seem to sell my traynor ycs50H though either)...something struck me this morning...

You can sift through posts on the marshall form , mylp, and even TGP...and ten years ago, people were giving marshalls away, while Mesa dominated the sound of radio and sales...

I dont think Mesa still dominates rock radio, but the prices have see-sawed...a dual rect for $700 and a 2204 starts around $1400...i just saw two 2203's for almost $3G...

Are people reverting to classic tones again, or has something happened to Mesa that im not aware of?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

It's all about age and availability, I guess. Those DR's are 10 years older now, but not quite old enough to be seen as rare. And there's lots more of 'em out there now than there's ever been.

Original 2204's (the JMP's) are 40 years old, so unmolested amps without major replacement parts, are probably now rare enough to warranty the price.

It really is all about supply and demand. Nothing nefarious to see here folks, just move along.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The people asking $3K for a 2204 must have a mint JMP one . JCM800 2204's should be $1200-$1400 fair market value, in decent condition.

Some people are just out to lunch on their pricing. That being said, a dual rec for $700 is a steal (going rate is $1K).

The only thing that's happened to mesa is that there are more of them on the used market - primarily rectos. Mark series, electrodynes, rack models, and their lesser known models are still harder to find.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Budda said:


> The people asking $3K for a 2204 must have a mint JMP one . JCM800 2204's should be $1200-$1400 fair market value, in decent condition.
> 
> Some people are just out to lunch on their pricing. That being said, a dual rec for $700 is a steal (going rate is $1K).
> 
> The only thing that's happened to mesa is that there are more of them on the used market - primarily rectos. Mark series, electrodynes, rack models, and their lesser known models are still harder to find.


Yea...i saw two 2203's priced at over $3k this morning...
You are right...the majority of mesa's on the market are rectos...

Still holding out for a hero...but, i may just build one and forget about it


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't recall if you're local to the GTA but if you put a WTB for a JCM800 2204 in good condition for $1200, you'll probably get some responses. People are asking $1600 across the board - they were $1200 3 years ago so I'm not surprised the price has gone up. 

is it the JCM or JMP you're after?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Would love a JMP...but it doesnt much matter to me...the single channel 2204s didnt change a lot thru the years


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

ezcomes said:


> Would love a JMP...but it doesnt much matter to me...the single channel 2204s didnt change a lot thru the years


You mean.... something like.........THIS?!?








Sad story, lady brought in her late husbands gear. Unmodded, ‘77, matching cab & with sales receipt.


Sent from my Bathtub.....


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

ezcomes said:


> Would love a JMP...but it doesnt much matter to me...the single channel 2204s didnt change a lot thru the years


Gonna be looking at $1600+ for a JMP depending on condition. Deals do come up though.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Like Budda said, "some people are out to lunch when it comes to prices).

I looked at Traynors, Marshalls, Mesa Boogies etc. 

I know you have a certain sound your looking for. Wishing you luck. It seems you have the perseverance to pursue this matter. 

I have been perusing used amps for months now and frankly I got to the point where enough is enough. I was getting weary from all of it.

Glad I finally made a decision and stuck with it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> You mean.... something like.........THIS?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is the price blacked out? I'd love to know what this is listed for.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

—————————————-


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Budda said:


> Gonna be looking at $1600+ for a JMP depending on condition. Deals do come up though.





vadsy said:


> Why is the price blacked out? I'd love to know what this is listed for.


Budda is on the money price wise, just for the head. (This was a SMOKIN’ DEAL!)


Sent from my Bathtub.....


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

that JMP would be nice...but that's either a 1959 or a 1987...not a MV JMP...still would sound awesome...just not what i am looking for...although how cool would it be for a four hole JCM800 to fall in my lap?

at this point...i'm just writing stuff in my basement between bands...there is no big rush...so...cue tom petty...'the waiting is the hardest part'


----------

